# [H] Rare OOP Choas Models [W] Dwarfs and Ogre, and elves



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

OK all I am a 40k player looking for goodies for conversions,

I have
OOP Khorne Bloodthursters
OOP Chaos Sorcerers
OOP Khorne Chaos Champions
All are very rare new and unpainted fantasy models
Fantasy Terraine
Tavern/Inn 2 story structure
Farmhouse
Can have it painted or unpainted

I Need
Dwarfs
Ogres
Elfs

Heroclix
Horrorclix
MTG cards

Let me know


----------

